
Why do BA and PM get higher salaries than programmers? - dsego
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/45776/why-do-business-analysts-and-project-managers-get-higher-salaries-than-programme
======
bediger4000
I hypothesize that the reason is that BA and PM are more like upper
management, in terms of what they do, how they do it, what their backgrounds
are.

Programmers might be not-very-diverse, but they also perform tasks that
business people don't understand, and they aren't business people. They went
to different colleges. They value different things.

